# Signs of stress for baby sulcatas



## Chris Marron (Apr 1, 2016)

I just got a baby 1 month old sulcata and he has been sleeping a lot . He walks around and nibbles his food also but I was just wondering if this is all normal for a baby or if I should be worried or if he is stressed?


----------



## Kori5 (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't have experience with baby sulcatas but I've read they are pretty demanding. Where are you keeping him, what are your four temperatures and does he have a hide? These are things that need to be right for your baby to grow . What are you feeding him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Chris, and welcome to the Forum!

All you can do is make sure you've got him set up properly and fed the correct foods. Read our care sheet and the beginner mistakes thread and make the necessary adjustments to his care/habitat. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2016)

Babies do sleep a lot, but you do want to make sure the temps and humidity is correct first.


----------



## Lam (Apr 7, 2016)

Mine walks around to eat the various grasses and plants I put in there, goes back to his hide and sleep, walks around, sleep, walks around, etc. a lot.

I've caught him falling asleep while feeding on some plants. I've also observed this in puppies and babies. I think it's a baby thing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2016)

Chris Marron said:


> I just got a baby 1 month old sulcata and he has been sleeping a lot . He walks around and nibbles his food also but I was just wondering if this is all normal for a baby or if I should be worried or if he is stressed?



Its normal for babies to sleep a lot, but we'd need to know more about how you are housing, heating and lighting this baby, and how it was started by the breeder, to be able to tell you if you have a problem or not.

Sulcata babies are one of the easiest babies to start *IF* the breeder starts them correctly and the new owner gives them the right conditions.


----------



## SKOLsuper (Jun 14, 2020)

Chris Marron said:


> I just got a baby 1 month old sulcata and he has been sleeping a lot . He walks around and nibbles his food also but I was just wondering if this is all normal for a baby or if I should be worried or if he is stressed?


----------



## SKOLsuper (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi it’s sounds about right lol they need to sleep a lot because they are growing .Make sure you soak in warm water Regular


----------

